# A Couple of fun goat pics



## Rechellef (May 17, 2011)

Just sharing a couple of fun goat pictures

*BANG - PLAY DEAD!!! (just a super hot day and moving was optional)*









*Where did you want this order of doelings delivered?*









*Truly one of the most bizzare games almost all of my kids love to play. They scoop up a bucket with their head and see how long they can walk around with it on there.*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OMG ....those are adorable pics....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very cute pics. You can deliver that order of doelings to me, thank you very much....lol....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! They look so happy! I just love them goofy goats. Lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics!! LOVE the girls that are asleep, they look so relaxed!

"Bucket head" is too cute...Comical how they just have to see whats in the bottom of a bucket :wink:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Great pics! I love pictures (of any animal when) the are "playing dead". Though, it always scares me (just for a second) when I see mine do it.
Once my buck got a 2 gallon bucket wrapped around his belly! I had to get my dad to pull it off while I held him. I wish we had taken a picture, it was pretty funny looking


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

The playing dead thing scares the crap out of me. 

I went out a couple days ago and Lucy was laying there looking at me and my new baby was laying all weird with her head in the food dish and didn't move until I bent down to touch her....I thought she had died at night and was ready to lose my mind..

I love the pictures....

I love how the babies look without ears....my boyfriends mom hates them but I think they are cute maybe I can weasel one in on the farm somewhere...LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wonderfuly cute photos!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my word, these are hilarious.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

The dead goat pic is too funny! My Bella sleeps like that. Balla also does your bucket game one better. I have a very large dog igloo in thier pen and she pushs it all around the pen., I never know where I will find it!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

My kids do the bucket thing, too!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

My goats like to play dump the water and lay in the water bin.....grrrrrrr 

cute pics


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh, my! Too funny!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are such adorable photos! I love the bucket one! :laugh:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

aww what great pictures! I love the first one. They look so comfy. LOL


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:slapfloor: These are just too cute. I love the bucket hat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Absolutely love the pictures


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What darling pics!!!!  How did that goat get a bucket on his/her head??????


----------

